
How YouTube’s Algorithm Works If You Are Not Logged In - imartin2k
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/11/how-youtubes-algorithm-really-works/575212/
======
pmontra
I thought that they use some kind of fingerprinting, so being logged in or out
doesn't matter much. I stay logged out all the time on the web and on my phone
but I have little illusions of not being tracked. At least I dont't explicitly
give them my name.

